
Show HN: Feedseer – A Mastodon instance to filter out posts based on content - sbandadu
https://feedseer.com/about/more
======
kovek
This looks like it is presented as geared towards mastodon consumers who want
to control what they see on their timeline. I think a mastodon client would be
a better choice for an entity that supports these features than a mastodon
instance. Why did you chose to design such an instance instead of a client
with filtering capabilities? This instance looks like a great tool for
moderators instead of mastodon consumers.

~~~
egypturnash
Not my project, but why bother writing a whole client and maintaining it when
all you want to do is build some better filters?

Get filtering happening on the server, then it works for everyone on that
server regardless of whether they're using the default web app or an app on
their phone.

Some Mastodon admins share their patches for things outside the scope of what
gets approved by the project lead so if they decide it's a good thing then
maybe they'll add this feature to their own instance; the 'source code' link
at the bottom leads to the git repo that is presumably their live code.

------
sbandadu
I got some feedback that it's hard to understand the site without seeing it in
action. So, I wrote this post. [https://medium.com/@sunilbandla/introduction-
to-feedseer-578...](https://medium.com/@sunilbandla/introduction-to-
feedseer-5787cff7254).

------
ocdtrekkie
Always cool to see another variant of the fediverse. I wouldn't entrust my
feed to algorithms, but I'm sure there's a market for it.

------
fenwick67
Mastodon already has pretty good regex filtering built in to the platform.

~~~
sbandadu
Yes. Feedseer's qualifiers can do much more than regex filtering, like use AI
to analyze the sentiment of a toot. The implementation details of a qualifier
(regex, AI or other) are up to its creator and happen outside of Feedseer.
Independently, a Feedseer user has the freedom to not use a qualifier (the
default), or use it to take action (categorize/filter).

------
xte
Are we really there? Outsourced, automatic, personal censorship?

Traditional usenet + personal killfile + (eventually) spamassassin are not
enough anymore?

Try to think a moment: think how can be easily influenced by platform holders
the content you get with all kind of "AI" solution respect of traditional
"taxonomy" based solution (usenet hierarchy is essentially a taxonomy, so are
feeds, bookmarks etc).

Automation is ALWAYS a must, but without loosing control.

~~~
detaro
I'm not sure how this comment applies to the site discussed here?

It allows the user to set filters. There is no "influence by platform
holders". There is no "AI". There is full control over the automation you use.

------
comesee
I wouldn't want a tool like this deciding what I do or don't see. I thought
that was part of the reason from moving away from centralizing platforms. What
benefits does this provide over simply not following people?

~~~
nine_k
What if you want to follow someone except for 10% of posts that forward a
webcomic you find distasteful?

What if you want to find 100 people who occasionally post content in a narrow
area interesting for you, but you have no interest in the rest?

